# Ködersenke richtig anwenden



## Bienzli (20. Mai 2008)

wie kann man mit der ködersenke erfolgreich fischen?

wäre sehr froh wenn ihr mir einige tipps geben könnt.|kopfkrat


----------



## nairolf (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ködersenke richtig anwenden*

Ich würde vom Steek aus ins Wasser lassen(aber nicht da wo es so tief ist halt xDD)und dann da wo du die Senke hast ein Bissccehn Brot(aufgeweicht und zerbröselt) aufd ie stelle werfen.Oder mit Forelli ich denke mal das geht auch.


----------



## Bienzli (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ködersenke richtig anwenden*

kann man dafür nicht spezielle futtermischungen mischen?? irgend aus paniermehl oder so???


----------



## crazyFish (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ködersenke richtig anwenden*

Sicher kann man dass, wenn man bereit ist den Aufwand auf sich zu nehmen :q. Obs unbedingt mehr Fisch bringt ist die andere Frage.


----------



## Bienzli (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ködersenke richtig anwenden*

ich denke schon, dass das mehr fische bringt, denn wenn ich die senke runter lasse und sich ein schwarm darüber befindet ist das wahrscheinilich eher zufall.


----------



## bodenseepeter (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ködersenke richtig anwenden*



nairolf schrieb:


> Ich würde vom Steek aus ins Wasser lassen(aber nicht da wo es so tief ist halt xDD)



Würde ich auch so sehen. Am besten eignen sich Rib-Eye Steaks oder T-Bone-Steaks. |supergri

Bootsstege sind schon optimale Plätze zum Senken. Was Deine Frage bzgl. Anfüttern angeht, würde ich - wenn überhaupt - zu etwas eingeworfenem Paniermehl oder Brotstückchen raten. Ich habe auch schon gelesen, dass an das Netz genähte Perlmutt-Knöpfe einen guten Lockreiz ausüben. Kann ich mir gut vorstellen, habe aber keine praktischen Erfahrungen damit gemacht.

Ach so, wichtig ist natürlich auch, die Senke vor dem Auswerfen anzubinden. Hier spreche ich aus - leidvoller - eigener Erfahrung

Schönen Gruß

sätt de Bodenseepeter


----------



## crazyFish (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ködersenke richtig anwenden*



Bienzli schrieb:


> ich denke schon, dass das mehr fische bringt, denn wenn ich die senke runter lasse und sich ein schwarm darüber befindet ist das wahrscheinilich eher zufall.



Häää, es ging ja nicht um Zufall und ohne Köder, sondern wie nairolf in  seinem Kauderwelsch versucht hat mitzuteilen nutzt man normaler weise fürs senken ein wenig Toastbrot oder halt einfaches Paniermehl. Für Kleinfische ist das normal vollkommen ausreichend, da braucht man nicht unbedingt teuere oder aufwendige Futtermischungen...


----------



## Bienzli (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ködersenke richtig anwenden*

ok werde es mal mit paniermehl und Brot ausprobieren. danke für eure antworten.


----------



## bacalo (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ködersenke richtig anwenden*

Hallo,

zwei weitere Tipp´s:

1. Nähe (auf der Oberseite) in der Mitte des Netzes in Abständen ca. 10  kleinere Perlmutperlen an.
2. Bei den ersten Senkversuchen hilft auch eine kleine Handvoll trockenen Sand zum "anfüttern" um die Neugierde zu wecken.

UND immer schön die Knoten der Leine prüfen 
ansonsten#q.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ködersenke richtig anwenden*

Also ich hab noch nie Futter auf eine Senke geworfen,dass geht auch ohne.
Allerdings schmeißt einer meiner Kumpels manchmal ein paar zerkrümelte Eierschalen über
das Netz um die Kleinfische neugierig zu machen!

Taxidermist


----------



## Grundblei (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ködersenke richtig anwenden*

Bischen Futter (Paniermehl / Mais) anmischen und dann 1-2 Bällchen davon auf die Senke legen.
Das ganze dann im Wasser versenken und nach 10 Minuten wieder zügig aus dem Nass befördern #6


----------



## Bienzli (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ködersenke richtig anwenden*

das mit den paniermehl/meiskugeln finde ich keine schlechte idee. muss man das paniermehl zuerst nass machen, damit man daraus kugeln formen kann?


----------



## Bienzli (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ködersenke richtig anwenden*



bacalo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> zwei weitere Tipp´s:
> 
> ...


----------



## bacalo (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ködersenke richtig anwenden*

@bienzle

Lichtreflexe sollten jeden Fisch neugierig machen.


bacalo


----------



## Grundblei (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ködersenke richtig anwenden*



Bienzli schrieb:


> das mit den paniermehl/meiskugeln finde ich keine schlechte idee. muss man das paniermehl zuerst nass machen, damit man daraus kugeln formen kann?



Jawoll der Herr ! 

Nimmst dir einfach ein kleines Eimerchen, ein halbes Päckchen Paniermehl rein und ne Hand voll Mais.
Ein bischen *(!) *Wasser dazu, kneten und schon hast du nen 1A Teig #6

Hab damit schon Nasen und Forellen von über 25cm gesenkt #:


----------



## Bienzli (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ködersenke richtig anwenden*

danke viel mal für eure tipps.


----------



## punkarpfen (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ködersenke richtig anwenden*

Für kleine Fische würde ich den Mais weglassen!


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ködersenke richtig anwenden*

Nimm Haferflocken die musste nicht mal nass machen ...einfach ne hand voll ins wasser und die trudel langsam zum grund. da musste kein futter extra anmischen ...ist zu viel aufwand


----------



## Bier (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ködersenke richtig anwenden*

also ich sehe da jetz kein grosset problem. einfach senken gehen, klappt auch ohne futter. probierste es an verschiedenen stellen, haste schnell deine köfis zusammen.

optional kannste dir auch n teig aus mehl, zucker und wasser machen (bissel anis mit rein, klappt super) und los geht es.

generell glaub ich aber nich, dass anfüttern notwendig ist.


----------



## nairolf (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ködersenke richtig anwenden*

Also ichhab bis jetzt dreimal mit der senke gesebnkt oder wie man das auch nennt xDD.Und ichabe immer vom Steak aus die Senke runtergelassen.
Dann habe ich Toastbrot genommen zerbröselt mit Wasser ganz leicht angefeuchtet und so bald ich 3-4 fische gesehn hab die über der Senek waren hab ich das ding hochgeholt.Mein bruder hat mir dabei auch geholfen in dem er sich auf debnn Steek gelekt hat und als ich die Senke hochholte, hat er sich die Fische geschnappt damit sie nicht rausspringen oder runterfallen^^.
Kannst die natürlich auch ne Köderfisch reuse holen paar Brote reinlegen und nach 30 mins rausholen, dann haste deine Köderfische für die Nächste Angeltage(zumindestens bei mir)


----------



## nairolf (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ködersenke richtig anwenden*

sorry für meine schreibweise.


----------



## Bienzli (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ködersenke richtig anwenden*

was ist steak? ich glaube kaum fleisch oder?


----------



## Sammael (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ködersenke richtig anwenden*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Allerdings schmeißt einer meiner Kumpels manchmal ein paar zerkrümelte Eierschalen über
> das Netz um die Kleinfische neugierig zu machen!



aye....das hat mein bruder früher immer gemacht....der hat nen weißes ei genommen(nur die schale bitte!) und datt anner senke befestigt!
neben ein paar guten flusskrebsen und einen schönen schmortopfkarpfen(perfekte kochgröße) auch ettliche köfis bekommen!


----------



## crazyFish (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ködersenke richtig anwenden*



Bienzli schrieb:


> was ist steak? ich glaube kaum fleisch oder?



Ich denke ma er meint nen Steg. Aber aufpassen! Es ist nicht an allen Gewässern erlaubt, vom den Stegen aus, dem Fischfang nachzugehen. Also ersma schlau machen, dann Fische fangen.


----------



## theundertaker (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ködersenke richtig anwenden*



Bienzli schrieb:


> muss man das paniermehl zuerst nass machen, damit man daraus kugeln formen kann?





Hmm..ich weiß nicht, ich habs noch nie hinbekommen, aus Paniermehl ne Kugel zu machen, wenn ich nichts anderes beimische....ist Paniermehl nicht das krümelige Zeug für Fleischbrödel, Frikadellen bzw. Bouletten?? |supergri

Vielleicht solltest du es mit Wasser, Milch, Eistee oder irgendwas anderem nass machen, sonst wird das nix mit Kugeln formen :m

Ne Scherz beiseite, es wird wohl immer auf die Stelle ankommen, wo man mit der Senke fischt..ein "Steek"  ist hier das beste, was du als Ort auswählen kannst...und ein kleines bisschen unaufwendiges Futter dazuschmeißen kann wohl nicht schaden...#h

Dann mal viel Erfolg...


----------



## Forelle97 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ködersenke richtig anwenden*

Senken ist ja schön und gut , aber mit einer Flaschenreuse habe ich viele gute  Erfahrungen gemacht und perfekt Zander und Barsch Köfis Gefangen...


----------



## Brummel (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ködersenke richtig anwenden*

Hallo zusammen#h,

obwohl das Thema "uralt" ist, Perlmuttknöpfchen in das Senknetz einzunähen ist keine schlechte Idee,  hab meine Senke auch damit "verziert" :q und bilde mir ein daß seitdem der Köfi-Fang etwas flüssiger läuft.
Und falls nicht, naja, sieht auf jeden Fall gut aus:vik:.
Ein Bekannter von mir knotet manchmal Silberpapierstreifen in die Maschen und schwört drauf, was solls, so glaubt halt jeder an seine kleinen Tricks#c.
Eigentlich reicht es an Stellen an denen Köderfische vorhanden sind meiner Meinung nach auch aus das "pure" Netz zu versenken und nach einer Weile wieder rauszuziehen. Manchmal kommt auch ein Kügelchen Futter (Semmelmehl) mit rauf, ob das nun hilft? Keine Ahnung, aber die Köfis die ich brauche bekomme ich so meistens.

Gruß Torsten#h


----------



## jogibaer1996 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ködersenke richtig anwenden*

Moin,
meint ihr, mann kann auch "Eissenken"? Wollt ich jetzt mal ausprobieren, sobald das Eis dick genug ist... 
 Bilder folgen dann natürlich 

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Brummel (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ködersenke richtig anwenden*

Hallo jogibear,

hoffentlich hast Du dann noch den Nerv Fotos zu machen wenn Du bis zum Bauchnabel im Wasser stehst.

Aber warum soll das nicht funktionieren? Vorausgesetzt Du hast eine genügend eisfreie Fläche und Kleinfische sind da und haben sich nicht in tiefere Bereiche zurückgezogen sollte das auch gehen.
Habe das aber noch nicht selbst probiert, im Winter versuche ich lieber die Köderfische mit der Made oder Teig zu fangen.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Angel_Christian (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ködersenke richtig anwenden*

Eissenken??? Das habe ich auch noch nie gehört!!! Ich weis ja nicht. . .
. . .  es ist ja kaum Bewegung unter Wasser.Die Fische ziehen ja nun auch nicht so viel umher.Man kann es bestimmt machen, würde dabei aber auf jeden Fall nicht mit hellem Futter anlocken, da dies eine zu hohe Scheuchwirkung hat in dieser Jahreszeit.Bin gespannt auf deine Ergebnisse. . .


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ködersenke richtig anwenden*

Eissenken wird nix mein guter! Die Senke ist im normalfall 
1m x 1m das heist du brauchst schon ein riesen loch!
Das mit den Eierschalen bewirkt Wunder! Grad bei trüben Wasser und etwas Sonne. Schön klein reiben und durchs Wasser flimmern lassen!


----------



## jogibaer1996 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ködersenke richtig anwenden*

Naja, wird wohl noch was dauern. Das Eis auf unsrem Vereinssee ist halt noch nicht dick genug. Sonst würd ich auch mit ner feinen Pose, feine Haken und 'ner Made probieren... Aber das ist langweilig... Ich zieh meinen Floater an, dann bin ich sicherer und dann ab die Post. Köfis werden schon da sein, weil sich die kleinen Rotaugen etc. bei uns im Teich vermehren wie die Kanickel...


@ anglerprofi05: ist richtig, meine Senke ist 100cm x 100cm. Aber so ein Loch bekomm ich schon hin... keine Sorge 


Grüße
Jonas


----------



## stephan148 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ködersenke richtig anwenden*

du must mindestens nen loch von 1,20m*1,20m machen um relativ vernünftig zu senken ---> das will ich sehen mach bitte bilder.

Ich würde die "langweiligere" methode vorziehen. es gibt nichts schöneres als zu beobachten wie die pose zuppelt. Wobei ich das senken eh irgendwie als unsportlich dem fisch gegenüber sehe...


----------



## jogibaer1996 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ködersenke richtig anwenden*

Moin,
naja, das wird wie gesagt eh erstmal nix... War heute noch mal am See... Wir haben 3 cm Eis am Rand... noch etwas wenig  15 sollten's ja schon sein...

Klar, das mit der Pose macht mir auch viel mehr Spaß. Aber erstens will ich das mit der Senke nur mal ausprobieren und zweitens brauch ich für's Raubfischangeln recht viele Köfis auf Vorrat...

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## stephan148 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ködersenke richtig anwenden*

3 zenti sind ja echt wenig. wir haben bestimmt über 5. wollt meinen neuen eisbohrer mal we ausprobieren. und dann gleich mal ne messung machen...


----------



## jogibaer1996 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ködersenke richtig anwenden*

ohoh... Sei vorsichtig! 5 cm sind immernoch verdammt wenig!! Zu wenig!
Wenn du wirklich auf's Eis gehen solltest, dann nicht alleine und am Besten in Floating-Anzug... Ab 10 cm aufwärts kann man dann langsam auf's Eis...

Grüße
Jonas


----------



## raini08 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ködersenke richtig anwenden*



Bienzli schrieb:


> bacalo schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hallo,
> ...


----------



## Roy Digerhund (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ködersenke richtig anwenden*

War ziemlich viel Arbeit... aber hier:
http://www.google.de/products?hl=de...7cnjAg&sa=X&oi=mode_link&ct=mode&ved=0CB8Q_AU


----------



## Rotty (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Ködersenke richtig anwenden*

ok was kostet so ein teil is das an jeden weiher erlaubt und wie groß ist es


----------



## Backfire (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Ködersenke richtig anwenden*

Wenn man keine Perlmuttperlen hat, kann man auch ganz einfach Hemdknöpfe aus Perlmutt draufnähen.


----------



## Ted (3. März 2011)

*AW: Ködersenke richtig anwenden*



Rotty schrieb:


> ok was kostet so ein teil is das an jeden weiher erlaubt und wie groß ist es


 
Sprichst du von einer Senke?
Ist nicht an jedem Gewässer erlaubt und die Größe ist meist 1x1 Meter.
Die bekommste in jedem Angelladen und kosten so zwischen 10 und 20 €, je nach Qualität. Wobei der Preis oft nciht viel über die Haltbarkeit aussagt. Mein Tip: hol dir eine mit nem einfachen Messinggestänge. Die halten auch diesen Situationen Stand:


----------



## maflomi01 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Ködersenke richtig anwenden*

perlmutt perlen bekommste im bastelfachmarkt , die haben noch viele andere sachen die sich zum angeln zweckentfremden lassen 
balsaholz (block ) für posen , ohne ende perlen holz kunststoff glas , klebefolien und noch viel mehr halt ein richtiges paradies und günstig ist es auch noch :q


----------



## angelinnovationen (3. März 2011)

*AW: Ködersenke richtig anwenden*

Das mit dem Futter kannst du mit einem Futterkorb optimal lösen. So senke ich auch in der Strömung. Das ist vor allem sinnvoll, wenn du die Senke länger im Wasser lassen musst. Wichtiger ist aber die passende Senke.


----------



## chubby01 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Ködersenke richtig anwenden*

Man kann auch mit vanillemilch (oder auch andere sorte) prima wolken machen, die die fische anlocken. du brauchst auch gar nicht viel zu nehmen, das verteilt sich ruckzuck und die fische können den geruch auch sehr gut warnehmen!:vik:


----------

